# Happy Birthday Cooking Goddess!



## Kayelle (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry this comes a little late in the day, but hope you have all your dreams come true in the happy year ahead!
You are one special lady I'm proud to call friend!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Cooking Goddess!!  (How did we miss this?)


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy Birthday, CG!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy, happy birthday CG!  You're a wonderful forum friend, and I wish you the very best in the upcoming year!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy Birthday Cooking Goddess. I hope you had a great day.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry I am late with the wishes here, CG but I got ya on FB!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy Birthday CG


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hoot (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy Birthday

Josie


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 28, 2015)

Aw, so sorry I missed your birthday! I hope you had a lovely day, friend!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 28, 2015)

A very merry Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## Addie (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy Birthday. Climbing up there is hard work, but don't give up. You can make it. I have faith in you. And some day, that team of your is going to win the World Series.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you all, so very much. Due to the weather, my birthday dinner has been delayed yet another day. *sigh* I don't care if Himself has to go out in his winter jacket tomorrow, he WILL grill on Monday! So...we can celebrate all over again! 



Dawgluver said:


> Happy Birthday, Cooking Goddess!!  (How did we miss this?)


Don't feel bad, Dawg, I nearly missed this thread!  ~~~ I think I know what happened. PF isn't here yet! She seems to catch a lot of the birthdays. I try to check for them daily in the list at the bottom of the "Forums" page, but there are times I'm not on a real computer an entire calendar day. Besides, I did know it was my birthday so I didn't have to check.  I wasn't going to start my own birthday thread, but I did drop a heavy hint in the dinner thread. Kayelle caught the "ball" and ran with it.


----------

